

"This is stupid. Your program doesn't work," my wife told me - zck
http://stevehanov.ca/blog/index.php?id=101

======
vog
This is a great improvement to the color wheel! I'd love to see it implemented
in Gimp and Inkscape as well.

------
mkelly
UI is always a mix of usability and discoverability, I think. The color wheel
is perfectly usable, but little changes might affect discoverability.

That said, I think far too many UIs (window managers, etc) confuse the two.
I'm only a newbie at a system _once_. If it takes a little longer to learn,
then it's totally worth some initial confusion.

~~~
thwarted
_If it takes a little longer to learn, then it's totally worth some initial
confusion._

I'd hope that if it takes longer to learn because of initial confusion, that
it's worth it because it's better than something that took less time to learn
or that didn't have initial confusion. I'm not so sure I'd want to bear the
cost of initial confusion just for the "benefit" of it taking longer to learn.

~~~
mkelly
Meh, that's what I get for switching up my sentence in the middle. :)

You're right -- should be: if it's better in the long run, it's totally worth
the initial confusion.

------
d0m
Talking about the colors, when I draw text, then click on the wheel to change
the color, it doesn't work. I need to change the font(?) then, it refreshes
itself.

Amazing app, I like that.

~~~
whimsy
I get the same bug.

Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; Intel Mac OS X 10.6; en-US) Firefox/3.6.3

